# Which one?



## Corry (Feb 22, 2005)

First you name two things from which to choose from and the person responds with whatever they find more appealing and then they leave the next two choices.

Example...someone posts "Vanilla or Chocolate"...I would choose Chocolate, then post the next two...

To begin: 

sleep in comfy pajamas or sleep in the buff.


----------



## Xmetal (Feb 22, 2005)

Buff :twisted:

Car or Bike?


----------



## SQ Bimmer (Feb 22, 2005)

Car, it's raining   

Film or digital?


----------



## Scurra (Feb 22, 2005)

digital - My film camera can't compete with the 20D

Peanut butter or marmalade?


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 22, 2005)

Peanut Butter


Orange Juice or Grapefruit Juice?


----------



## anua (Feb 22, 2005)

grapefruit 


ground or air?


----------



## fadingaway1986 (Feb 22, 2005)

ground

fuji or kodak?


----------



## ceno2000 (Feb 22, 2005)

fuji

mountains  or ocean?


----------



## MDowdey (Feb 22, 2005)

mountains


paper or plastic?


----------



## Nytmair (Feb 22, 2005)

plastic, if we're talking bags they're easier to carry, if we're talking money it's easier to carry 


breakfast or dinner?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Feb 22, 2005)

dinner.  i'm a night owl.

oral or anal?       


(thermometer, people, c'mon, get your mind outta the gutter :mrgreen: )


----------



## terri (Feb 22, 2005)

Thanks for clarifying that, Tobes.   Oral.

B&W or color?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 22, 2005)

B&W

Fast or Slow?


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 22, 2005)

LittleMan said:
			
		

> B&W
> 
> Fast or Slow?


Slow.  Life is already too fast.

Krispy Kreme or Dunkin' Donuts?


----------



## Alison (Feb 22, 2005)

Dunkin' Donuts!!

Coffee or Tea?


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 22, 2005)

Tea(I hate coffee)

Love or War?


----------



## MDowdey (Feb 22, 2005)

LOVE.



arm or hammer?



md


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 22, 2005)

arm

sun or moon?


----------



## MDowdey (Feb 22, 2005)

moon. ldman: 


penn or teller?



md


----------



## Corry (Feb 22, 2005)

MDowdey said:
			
		

> moon. ldman:
> 
> 
> penn or teller?
> ...



whichever one ISN'T loud and annoying

Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Canon Fan (Feb 22, 2005)

Coke (with whiskey please   )

PC or Mac


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 22, 2005)

PC

Front or Rear projection?


----------



## Corry (Feb 22, 2005)

I'm too slow!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 22, 2005)

voodoocat said:
			
		

> PC
> 
> Front or Rear projection?


Front

Violin or Piano?


----------



## Nytmair (Feb 22, 2005)

piano, since i played it for 3 years, but haven't in a while...



fast paced vegas vacation or relaxing hawii vacation


----------



## Corry (Feb 22, 2005)

Relaxing Hawaii

shower or bath


----------



## Nikon Fan (Feb 22, 2005)

Shower

Chewing Gum or Breath Mints


----------



## MDowdey (Feb 22, 2005)

gum.


being beaten to death by a pack of wild bushmen or being cooked alive by cannibals?




md


----------



## Corry (Feb 22, 2005)

Beaten to death...cooked means burns, and trust me, burns suck.  

MAD TV or Saturday Night Live


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Feb 22, 2005)

beaten.

having all your teeth pulled with no novacaine, or being scalped with a hacksaw?


----------



## Osmer_Toby (Feb 22, 2005)

oops.


----------



## Scurra (Feb 22, 2005)

beaten to death by the bushmen... it'd likely be quicker.

comedy or thriller?


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 22, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Beaten to death...cooked means burns, and trust me, burns suck.
> 
> MAD TV or Saturday Night Live


SNL

Pork or Chicken?


----------



## Patrick (Feb 22, 2005)

Chicken

Record or CD?


----------



## Corry (Feb 22, 2005)

What's a record? :mrgreen:

Baseball or weenie football.


----------



## errant_star (Feb 22, 2005)

Baseball


Gender specific :

women -- thong or panty / men -- boxer or brief


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 22, 2005)

Thong

Ford or Chevy


----------



## Corry (Feb 22, 2005)

CHEVY BABY!!!!!

Fox or NBC


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 22, 2005)

Fox



Love or Money


----------



## ceno2000 (Feb 22, 2005)

love

beer or wine


----------



## Patrick (Feb 22, 2005)

Wine


Bourbon or Scotch(Single Malt of course)?


----------



## Picksure (Feb 22, 2005)

Scotch


with the lights on or with the lights off



.


----------



## Alison (Feb 22, 2005)

Depends on the mood :mrgreen: 

Pay bills monthy by check or auto bill pay?


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 22, 2005)

AlisonS said:
			
		

> Pay bills monthy by check or auto bill pay?


Online. Not auto.

Warren Buffet or Donald Trump?


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 22, 2005)

Trump

Lennon or McCartney


----------



## errant_star (Feb 22, 2005)

Lennon


fact or fiction


----------



## Nikon Fan (Feb 22, 2005)

fiction

Board Games or Card Games


----------



## Mitica100 (Feb 22, 2005)

board

speed or comfort?


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 22, 2005)

comfort

Yin or Yang

Zach


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 23, 2005)

yang


with onions - without onions


----------



## Corry (Feb 23, 2005)

without


Spring or Summer


----------



## mad_malteaser (Feb 23, 2005)

Summer.

Pizza or Pasta


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 23, 2005)

Pasta (Malachite's Chicken Pasta    )

Hot or Cold


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 23, 2005)

cold; it;s harder to get cool than hot.

compaq or toshiba (laptop)


----------



## Nikon Fan (Feb 23, 2005)

toshiba

real suntan or fake bake?


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 23, 2005)

Fake N Bake


Tacos or Burritos


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 23, 2005)

Tacos

Xbox or Playstation?


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 23, 2005)

Playstation


Candles or Fireplace?


----------



## Scurra (Feb 23, 2005)

candles

good book or good movie?


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 23, 2005)

Good Movie (at least you can watch it with someone you love)


Candy or gum


----------



## photong (Feb 23, 2005)

Candy all the way (I prefer gummie worms)

wedding shower or baby shower?


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 23, 2005)

Baby Shower



Sprite or 7 UP


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 23, 2005)

7UP

car or bicycle?


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 23, 2005)

Depends.... today, Car for sure


Landscapes or Portraits


----------



## mad_malteaser (Feb 23, 2005)

Landscapes

Manual or Automatic (gears)


----------



## steve817 (Feb 23, 2005)

mad_malteaser said:
			
		

> Landscapes
> 
> Manual or Automatic (gears)


 
Maunual

Ginger or Mary Ann


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

> Ginger or Mary Ann


Mary Ann

HBO or Showtime


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 23, 2005)

HBO

TGIF or Applebee's


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 23, 2005)

Applebee's 

salt or pepper


----------



## Corry (Feb 23, 2005)

Salt


Whose line is it anyway...British version or American Version?


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 23, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Applebees uke:
> 
> 
> Whose line is it anyway...British version or American Version?



British Version

John Williams or Danny Elfman


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 23, 2005)

Danny Elfman for sure!!!



Drama or Comedy


----------



## Corry (Feb 23, 2005)

Comedy

Cat or Dog


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 23, 2005)

Dog



Books or Books on CD


----------



## Corry (Feb 23, 2005)

Books

snuggling with the signifigant other, or night on the town with the gang.


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

snuggling

plane or train


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 24, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> snuggling
> 
> plane or train


Plane

Would you like fries with that? Yes or no


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

depends but mostly yes

french or ranch (salad dressing)


----------



## Alison (Feb 24, 2005)

Ranch (because I'm forced to choose, but really Italian  )

Fruit or Veggies?


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 24, 2005)

fruit

morning or night

Zach


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

night

bush sr or bush jr


----------



## aggiezach (Feb 24, 2005)

41

Dr. Pepper or Coke


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

aggiezach said:
			
		

> 41
> 
> Dr. Pepper or Coke


Coke

Gel or Hairspray


----------



## MDowdey (Feb 24, 2005)

gel.

spic or span?




md


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

span


east or west


----------



## MDowdey (Feb 24, 2005)

west.


7,569,872 or 6,894,765?




md


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

6,894,765

palms up or down


----------



## MDowdey (Feb 24, 2005)

palms down.


the village or sixth sense


md


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

sense

wendy's or mcdonald's


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

Wendy's

Latte or Cappuccino


----------



## MDowdey (Feb 24, 2005)

mcdonalds latte's




poop or pee?




md


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

you're sick - pee


early morning shots or late afternoon shots


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 24, 2005)

late afternoon

apple or viao?


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

viao


day shots or night shots


----------



## mygrain (Feb 24, 2005)

day..

green jello or red jello?


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

green

coffee black or cream


----------



## mygrain (Feb 24, 2005)

black

peanuts or plain?


----------



## Corry (Feb 24, 2005)

peanuts

Judge Joe Brown or Judge Matheis


----------



## mygrain (Feb 24, 2005)

who?-sorry im not sure who they are....


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

neither - judge judy! :lmao: 

peanut butter and jelly or peanut butter and banana


----------



## Corry (Feb 24, 2005)

Peanut butter and Jelly

Nike or Adidas


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 24, 2005)

Judge Joe Brown

sprite or 7up


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

nike - 7up

bottom or top


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 24, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Peanut butter and Jelly
> 
> Nike or Adidas


 
nike

sprite or 7up


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 24, 2005)

top

chair or stool


----------



## Corry (Feb 24, 2005)

chair

andreag is too slow today, or me and jonmikal are too fast? :mrgreen:


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> chair
> 
> andreag is too slow today, or me and jonmikal are too fast? :mrgreen:


 
we have no life  

hard cookies or soft


----------



## Corry (Feb 24, 2005)

soft, and warm...straight from the oven! Mmmmmm!!!!

chocolate chip or peanut butter?


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

hmmm, thats a hard one; i like them separately and together but i'll choose chocolate chip.

long pants / shorts


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 24, 2005)

long

south or north?


----------



## Corry (Feb 24, 2005)

South

Gender specific question...Men, do you like your women with long hair or short?  Women, do you like your mean clean cut or a little shaggy?


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

long

terrible head cold or stomach virus


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 24, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> chair
> 
> andreag is too slow today, or me and jonmikal are too fast? :mrgreen:


 
i'd say im pretty slow today :er:  :mrgreen:


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 24, 2005)

stomach virus

january or august


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

january

advil or tylenol


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 24, 2005)

advil

beef or ham 

(kind of weird haha)


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 24, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> beef or ham


tough choice... Beef

Canon or Nikon? :mrgreen:


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 24, 2005)

nikon

city or suburb or country


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> nikon
> 
> city or suburb or country



Country (mountains)

120 F summers or -20 F winters?


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 24, 2005)

-20 F winters

attic or basement


----------



## Alison (Feb 24, 2005)

Nothing like the impossible choice there, Voods 
-20F winters (at least you can get warmer with clothing)

Self employed or work for someone else?


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 24, 2005)

Dammit Alison...

Self employed - hands down


record or tapes


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

tapes

chevy or ford


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

Damn people!! 4 replies!


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 24, 2005)

Chevy



Dodge trucks or Toyota trucks


----------



## Alison (Feb 24, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Dammit Alison...
> 
> Self employed - hands down
> 
> ...



Don't you take that tone with me, young lady 

And Toyota Trucks 

Minivans: Like or hate?


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

like

banana green or ripe


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

> banana green or ripe



Ripe

Punk or Alternative


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

alternative

acoustic bass or electric bass


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 24, 2005)

electric

flying cross country or driving cross country


----------



## voodoocat (Feb 24, 2005)

Driving


Blonde or Brunette


----------



## terri (Feb 24, 2005)

brunette

Pork chops or chicken?


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

chicken

chew nails or not


----------



## Unimaxium (Feb 24, 2005)

Not.

Fahrenheit or Celsius?


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

F

getting slapped or fisted 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





wait, getting slapped or punched in the face


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 24, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> F
> 
> getting slapped or fisted
> 
> ...


Slapped...  Punched in the face hurts too much... 

Blonde or Brunette?


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 24, 2005)

Brunette


campfire or fireplace


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

fireplace

charcoal or gas grill


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 24, 2005)

charcoal

ocean or land


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 24, 2005)

Land


paper clips or staples


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 24, 2005)

staples

boston or swingline (staplers)


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

swingline

nyc or l.a.


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 24, 2005)

nyc

vacation spots: historic landmarks or the beach


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 24, 2005)

thats a hard one but i'll go with landmarks cause the ocean's forever

stabbed repeatedly in the face or eating liver


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 24, 2005)

hmmm...i think im going to have to go with the liver...pens or pencils


----------



## Corry (Feb 24, 2005)

Pens

Bart or Lisa


----------



## JonMikal (Feb 26, 2005)

bart

central park or times square


----------



## danalec99 (Feb 26, 2005)

Central Park

Starbucks or Dunkin Donuts


----------



## Andrea K (Feb 26, 2005)

starbucks

hot air baloon or blimp


----------



## 2Stupid2Duck (Feb 26, 2005)

Beer.. but both are crap... gimme rum any day.

Shaved or a'la natural?


----------



## mygrain (Feb 26, 2005)

Shaved...

top or bottom?


----------



## Corry (Mar 2, 2005)

um...top?


Read a book or read a magazine?


----------



## Andrea K (Mar 3, 2005)

book

wake up early or late


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 3, 2005)

Late


FM or XM


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 3, 2005)

XM

desktop or laptop


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 3, 2005)

Desktop

Box or toy inside?


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 3, 2005)

Box


Bahamas vacation or Mexico vacation?


----------



## Andrea K (Mar 3, 2005)

bahamas

tape or glue


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 3, 2005)

Tape



Cheetos or Doritos


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 3, 2005)

cheetos

breakfast or dinner


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 3, 2005)

Breakfast


Light or dark?


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 3, 2005)

Dark

Canon or Nikon?


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 3, 2005)

Both! 


Coke or Pepsi


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 3, 2005)

Coke (pepsi tastes like coke gone off)

(one for the Americans) East Coast or West Coast?


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 3, 2005)

West Coast


Dirt bikes or street bikes


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 3, 2005)

Dirt Bikes :twisted: (they hurt when you fall though *examines collar bone*)

Sex, Ice cream or Choclate?


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 3, 2005)

sex with a bit of chocolate and ice cream

john lennon or paul mccartney


----------



## ShutteredEye (Mar 3, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> sex with a bit of chocolate and ice cream
> 
> john lennon or paul mccartney



Paul McCartney--not as famous only because he didn't get shot.

Single Malt Whiskey or sipping Tequila?


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 4, 2005)

Whiskey.

Disco or Rapp?


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 4, 2005)

Rapp

Rosewood or Mahogany?


----------



## Alison (Mar 4, 2005)

Mahogany

Real sugar or sugar substitute?


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 4, 2005)

Real sugar

Brush or Mouse?


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 4, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> Real sugar
> 
> Brush or Mouse?


Mouse

Strong and dumb or Smart and wimpy?


----------



## Corry (Mar 4, 2005)

Smart and wimpy

Harley Davidson or crotch rocket


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 4, 2005)

crotch rocket 


Paper or plastic


----------



## Corry (Mar 4, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> crotch rocket
> 
> 
> Paper or plastic




REALLY???? You of all people, I thought would say Harley!!!!! (I'm a Harley girl myself  )

Plastic


small town or big city


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 4, 2005)

small town



wood or metal

PS - I ride a 2003 Honda CB 919 so I'm a crotch rocket fan for sure!


----------



## Corry (Mar 4, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> small town
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was just surprised cuz you and I seem to have the same tastes in just about everything!  (including the small town thing  )

um..metal?

Chicken: white meat or dark meat


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 4, 2005)

Chicken White meat(I don't really care.. I'll eat both)

travel by sea or air?


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 4, 2005)

Both but sea is fun cause that means you're on a cruise. 


cable modem or dsl?


----------



## Corry (Mar 4, 2005)

CABLE!!!!

Lipstick or chapstick


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 4, 2005)

Chapstick


Leather or lace?


----------



## Corry (Mar 4, 2005)

Lace

big dogs or little dogs


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 4, 2005)

Big dogs


Cookies or Candy


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 4, 2005)

cookies

old TPF look or the new


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 4, 2005)

New! 


black or red licorice


----------



## ShutteredEye (Mar 4, 2005)

Red.

Scruffy or Clean Shaven?


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 4, 2005)

scruffy - i hate to shave every day!

chocolate cake with white icing or vice versa


----------



## Christie Photo (Mar 4, 2005)

White cake frosted chocolate.

Macaroni and cheese...  homemade, or from the box?


----------



## Corry (Mar 5, 2005)

Home made the way my GRAMMA MAKES IT!!! 

Snickers or Reese's


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 5, 2005)

Both

digital vs film debates OR hell?


----------



## Corry (Mar 5, 2005)

HELL!!!!

Baseball or football


----------



## LittleMan (Mar 5, 2005)

Football

bright colors or pastels?


----------



## JonMikal (Mar 5, 2005)

depends

people who give definative answers or skirt the question altogether


----------



## ShutteredEye (Mar 5, 2005)

JonMikal said:
			
		

> scruffy - i hate to shave every day!



Amen.



			
				JonMikal said:
			
		

> people who give definative answers or skirt the question altogether




people who give definative answers !!

Yogurt or chocolate covered pretzels?


----------



## Corry (Mar 5, 2005)

Um..yogurt, I guess..but not the frozen kind...like, the fruity dannon kind. 

MTV or VH1?


----------



## ShutteredEye (Mar 5, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Um..yogurt, I guess..but not the frozen kind...like, the fruity dannon kind.
> 
> MTV or VH1?



Neither anymore. :er:   But if forced to watch, VH1--at least they do those "Behind the Music" shows.

Snow or Rain?


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 5, 2005)

Rain if it's in the summer. I don't like the cold. But snow definitely makes the winter more enjoyable.

Cable TV or Satellite?


----------



## Corry (Mar 5, 2005)

Cable...but I've never had sattelite, so if I did I may say different!  

Food: Chinese or Mexican


----------



## ShutteredEye (Mar 5, 2005)

Hmmm, mexican. 

PB:  Chunky or Creamy?




(trundling off to heat up some taquitos.)


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 5, 2005)

Creamy.

Holga or Hasselblad?


----------



## oriecat (Mar 6, 2005)

Holga! :mrgreen:

Rum or tequila?


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 6, 2005)

Rum

Led Zeppelin or Deep Purple?


----------



## Corry (Mar 7, 2005)

Led Zepplin

Factory job, retail job, or restaruant job


----------



## mentos_007 (Mar 7, 2005)

factory job

blonde hair or black hair ?


----------



## Corry (Mar 7, 2005)

Blonde, baby!

Shower in the morning, or shower at night


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 7, 2005)

Shower in the morning



Whips or Chains (Hi Hertz!)


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 7, 2005)

Both (they excite me) 

Jack Daniels or Jim Beam?


----------



## ceno2000 (Mar 7, 2005)

jim beam is the only way to go


fast car or fast motocycle


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 7, 2005)

Fast Car: Nissan R34 GT-R Vspec
Fast Bike: Suzuki Haybusa (turbo'ed)

Decisions Decisions 

Choclate Ice Cream or Strawberry Ice Cream?


----------



## Corry (Mar 7, 2005)

Chocolate Ice Cream!!!!!

Apples or Oranges?


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 8, 2005)

Apples

Oakley Or Arnette? (sunglasses)


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 8, 2005)

Oakley



Compact Flash or Micro Drive


----------



## Corry (Mar 8, 2005)

Compact flash, cuz I've never used a micro drive (nor do I know what it is..)

Peanut butter or Jelly


----------



## Andrea K (Mar 8, 2005)

peanut butter

cd or mp3


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 8, 2005)

mp3


shoes or sandals


----------



## ShutteredEye (Mar 8, 2005)

Shoes.

Tan lines, or no....  :mrgreen:


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 8, 2005)

No tan lines


Black and White or Color


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 8, 2005)

Black and white

Journey or the Destination?


----------



## Corry (Mar 8, 2005)

Definately the Journey.  

skittles or M&Ms


----------



## Andrea K (Mar 8, 2005)

skittles

news: newspaper or tv


----------



## ShutteredEye (Mar 8, 2005)

andreag5 said:
			
		

> skittles
> 
> news: newspaper or tv




The internet.

black, cream, or sugar?


----------



## Xmetal (Mar 9, 2005)

Cream

Windows or Linux?


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 9, 2005)

Both 

Shepherd or Sheep?


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 9, 2005)

Shepherd


Coffee or Tea


----------



## Corry (Mar 9, 2005)

Tea

Clean the Bathroom or Clean the kitchen


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 9, 2005)

Kitchen - no contest


Mozilla or Internet Explorer


----------



## Corry (Mar 9, 2005)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Kitchen - no contest
> 
> 
> Mozilla or Internet Explorer




I agree with the kitchen thing...but I'm cleaning the bathroom right now..ug...

Mozilla.  

Readers Digest or People Weekly


----------



## danalec99 (Mar 9, 2005)

core_17 said:
			
		

> Readers Digest or People Weekly


RD

Bill Gates or Steve Jobs?


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 9, 2005)

danalec99 said:
			
		

> RD
> 
> Bill Gates or Steve Jobs?




To beat up....Bill Gates. :mrgreen:

Domestic or Import? (beer)


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 9, 2005)

Domestic



Pizza or Hot Wings


----------



## Unimaxium (Mar 9, 2005)

Pizza. It has a crust so it's less messy.

Ball point or fountain pen?


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 9, 2005)

Ball Point



Concert or Movies


----------



## Corry (Mar 9, 2005)

movies (I'm a homebody)

Lilac Dream or Copperglaze Platinum?


----------

